# Gold Apollo infinity



## Tclem (May 21, 2014)

If you didn't get any of @woodintyuuu snake wood you better. Bye I may need to get more. Lol. Marcus @mja979 bought some snake wood and had cliff send it to me in exchange for a pen so besides bolts I had this Apollo infinity rollerball left and here it is

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2014)

Ooh la la ! That's a puuurrrty !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 21, 2014)

Great job, Tony ... ya done did good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 21, 2014)

... on the other hand, if Cliff's still got any of that snakewood left you just dented my paypal account so I shouldn't be complimenting you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to check with him myself


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2014)

Tony, you made that Apollo infinity shine with that snake blank. Good job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 22, 2014)

Gorgeous pen, Tony! That snakewood looks slick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 22, 2014)

Great job, Tony! I can't wait to get my snakewood from Cliff in!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 22, 2014)

Excellent Fit Form and Finish on a great looking timber.
Wounder how long before it cracks?

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (May 22, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Excellent Fit Form and Finish on a great looking timber.
> Wounder how long before it cracks?
> 
> Les



@rdabpenman Les, does snakewood typically crack no matter what ? Would it be better to stabilize it or soak it in thin CA ?


----------



## woodintyuuu (May 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> @rdabpenman Les, does snakewood typically crack no matter what ? Would it be better to stabilize it or soak it in thin CA ?


tom i make large hollow forms from snakewood that have stood the test of time without cracking, Thin ca imersion is the answer, also as your turning and sanding
try to refarain from building heat, that is what cracks snakewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 3


----------



## David Seaba (May 22, 2014)

Tony
That's a great looking pen.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2014)

Great looking pen, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 22, 2014)

Awesome looking pen Tony! That snakewood looks great...
I am glad I got some from Cliff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 22, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> tom i make large hollow forms from snakewood that have stood the test of time without cracking, Thin ca imersion is the answer, also as your turning and sanding
> try to refarain from building heat, that is what cracks snakewood.


When you say "thin ca immersion" are you applying ca as you turn or ????


----------

